# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Лечение солью

## Lakshmana Prana das

> От белой смерти к белому спасению
> Данный рассказ мы увидели в одной старой газете, он настолько нас
> заинтересовал, что мы решили поделиться с читателями. Не удивляйтесь
> -- это будет разговор о соли. Об обычной поваренной соли, о которой
> говорят: <<белая смерть>>, <<белый враг человечества номер 1>> и так
> далее. А мне бы хотелось в какой-то мере реабилитировать соль в глазах
> людей.
>
> Во время Великой Отечественной войны я работала старшей операционной
> сестрой в полевых госпиталях с хирургом И.И. Щегловым. В отличие от
> других врачей он успешно применял при лечении раненых гипертонический
> раствор поваренной соли.
>
> На обширную поверхность загрязненной раны он накладывал рыхлую,
> обильно смоченную соляным раствором большую салфетку. Через 3-4 дня
> рана становилась чистой, розовой, температура, если была высокой,
> опускалась почти до нормальных показателей, после чего накладывалась
> гипсовая повязка.
>
> Спустя еще 3-4 дня раненых отправляли в тыл. Гипертонический раствор
> работал прекрасно -- у нас почти не было смертности.
>
> Лет 10 спустя после войны я воспользовалась методом Щеглова для
> лечения собственных зубов, а также кариеса, осложненного гранулемой.
> Удача пришла уже через две недели. После этого я стала изучать влияние
> солевого раствора на такие болезни, как холецистит, нефрит,
> хронический аппендицит, ревмокардит, воспалительные процессы в легких,
> суставной ревматизм, остеомиелит, абсцессы после инъекции и так далее.
> В принципе это были отдельные случаи, но каждый раз я получала
> довольно быстро положительные результаты.
>
> Позже я работала в поликлинике и могла бы рассказать о целом ряде
> довольно трудных случаев, когда повязка с солевым раствором
> оказывалась более эффективной, нежели все прочие лекарства.
>
> Нам удавалось излечивать гематомы, бурсит, хронический аппендицит.
> Дело в том, что солевой раствообладает абсорбирующими свойствами и
> вытягивает из ткани жидкость с патогенной флорой. Однажды во время
> командировки в район я остановилась на квартире.
>
> Дети хозяйки болели коклюшем. Они беспрерывно и мучительно кашляли. Я
> наложила им на спинки на ночь солевые повязки. Через полтора часа
> кашель прекратился и до утра не появлялся. После четырех повязок
> болезнь исчезла бесследно.
>
> В поликлинике, о которой шла речь, хирург предложил мне попробовать
> солевой раствор при лечении опухолей. Первым таким пациентом оказалась
> женщина с раковой родинкой на лице. Она обратила на эту родинку
> внимание полгода назад. За это время родинка побагровела, увеличилась
> в объеме, из нее выделялась серо-бурая жидкость. Я стала делать ей
> солевые наклейки. После первой же наклейки опухоль побледнела и
> уменьшилась.
>
> После второй еще больше побледнела и как бы сжалась. Выделения
> прекратились. А после четвертой наклейки родинка приобрела свой
> первоначальный вид. С пятой наклейкой лечение закончилось без
> оперативного вмешательства.
>
> Затем была молодая девушка с аденомой грудной железы. Ей предстояла
> операция. Я посоветовала больной до операции поделать солевые повязки
> на грудь в течение нескольких недель. Представьте, операция не
> потребовалась.
>
> Через полгода у нее же образовалась аденома на второй груди. И вновь
> она вылечилась гипертоническими повязками без операции. Я встретила ее
> через девять лет после лечения. Она чувствовала себя хорошо и о
> болезни своей даже не вспоминала.
>
> Могла бы и дальше продолжать истории чудесных излечений с помощью
> повязок с гипертоническим раствором. Могла бы рассказать о
> преподавателе одного из курских институтов, который после девяти
> солевых прокладок избавился от аденомы предстательной железы.
>
> Женщина, страдавшая белокровием, после того, как на ночь надевала
> солевые повязки -- блуза и брюки в течение трех недель, вновь вернула
> себе здоровье.
>
> А теперь хотела бы подвести итоги.
>
> * Первое. Поваренная соль в водном растворе не более 10 процентов -
> активный сорбент. Она вытягивает из больного органа всю <<дрянь>>. Но
> лечебный эффект будет только в том случае, если повязка
> воздухопроницаема, то есть гигроскопична, что определяется качеством
> используемого для повязки материала.
>
> * Второе. Солевая повязка действует локально -- только на больной
> орган или на участок тела. По мере поглощения жидкости из подкожного
> слоя в него поднимается тканевая жидкость из более глубоких слоев,
> увлекая за собой все болезнетворные начала: микробов, вирусов и
> органические вещества.
>
> Таким образом, во время действия повязки в тканях больного организма
> происходит обновление жидкости, очищение от патогенного фактора и, как
> правило, ликвидация патологического процесса.
>
> * Третье. Повязка с гипертоническим раствором поваренной соли
> действует постепенно. Лечебный результат достигается в течение 7-10
> дней, а иногда и более.
>
> * Четвертое. Использование раствора поваренной соли требует известной
> осторожности. Скажем, я бы не советовала применять повязку с раствором
> концентрации свыше 10 процентов. В некоторых случаях лучше даже
> 8-процентый раствор. (Раствор вам поможет приготовить любой
> фармацевт).
>
> Меня могут спросить: куда же смотрят врачи, если повязка с
> гипертоническим раствором так эффективна, почему этот метод лечения не
> применяется широко? Я думаю, что врачи находятся в плену
> медикаментозного лечения. Фармацевтические фирмы предлагают все новые
> и новые и более дорогие лекарства. К сожалению, медицина -- это тоже
> бизнес. Беда гипертонического раствора состоит в том, что он слишком
> прост и дешев. Между тем жизнь меня убеждает в том, что такие повязки
> -- великолепное средство в борьбе со многими недугами.
>
> Скажем, при насморке и головных болях я накладываю круговую повязку на
> лоб и затылок на ночь. Через час-полтора насморк проходит, а к утру
> исчезает и головная боль. При любых простудных заболеваниях применяю
> повязки при первых же признаках. А если все же упустила время и
> инфекция успела проникнуть в глотку и бронхи, то делаю одновременно
> полную повязку на голову и шею (из 3-4 слоев мягкого тонкого полотна)
> и на спину (из 2 слоев влажного и 2 слоев сухого полотенца) обычно на
> всю ночь. Излечение достигается после 4-5 процедур. При этом я
> продолжаю работать.
>
> Несколько лет назад ко мне обратилась родственница. Ее дочь страдала
> от острых приступов холецистита. В течение недели я ей прикладывала
> хлопчатобумажное полотенцеповязку на больную печень. Складывала его в
> 4 слоя, смачивала в солевом растворе и оставляла на всю ночь.
>
> Повязка на печень накладывается в границах: от основания левой грудной
> железы до середины поперечной линии живота, и в ширину --от грудины и
> белой линии живота спереди до позвоночника сзади. Бинтуется плотно
> одним широким бинтом, туже -- на животе. Через 10 часов повязка
> снимается и на ту же область на полчаса накладывается горячая грелка.
> Делается это для того, чтобы в результате глубокого прогревания
> расширить желчные протоки для свободного прохождения в кишечник
> обезвоженной и сгустившейся желчной массы. Грелка в данном случае
> обязательна. Что же касается девочки, то после того лечения прошло
> немало лет, и она на свою печень не жалуется.
>
> Не хочу называть адреса, имена, фамилии. Хотите -- верьте, хотите --
> нет, но 4-слойная солевая повязка из хлопчатобумажного полотенца,
> наложенная на обе грудные железы на 8-9 часов на ночь, помогла женщине
> избавиться за две недели от рака грудных желез. Моя знакомая с помощью
> солевых тампонов, наложенных прямо на шейку матки часов на 15,
> справилась с раком шейки матки.
>
> После 2 недель лечения опухоль истончилась в 2-3 раза, стала мягче,
> рост ее прекратился. Такой она осталась до настоящего времени.
>
> Несколько слов о технологии солевых повязок.
>
> Солевой раствор можно использовать только в повязке, но ни в коем
> случае не в компрессе.
>
> Концентрация соли в растворе не должна превышать 10 процентов, но и не
> опускаться ниже 8.
>
> Повязка с раствором большей концентрации может привести к разрушению
> капилляров в тканях в области наложения.
>
> Очень важен выбор материала для повязки. Он должен быть гигроскопичен.
> То есть легко промокаем и без всяких остатков жира, мазей, спирта,
> йода. Недопустимы они и на коже, на которую накладывается повязка.
> Лучше всего использовать льняную и хлопчатобумажную ткань (полотенце),
> многократно бывшую в употреблении и не однажды стиранную. В конечном
> счете можно воспользоваться и марлей. Последняя складывается в 8
> слоев. Любой другой из указанных материалов -- в 4 слоя.
>
> При наложении повязки раствор должен быть достаточно горячим.
>
> Выжимать повязочный материал следует средне, чтобы он был не очень
> сухим и не очень влажным. На повязку ничего не накладывать.
> Прибинтовать ее бинтом или прикрепить лейкопластырем -- и все.
>
> При различных легочных процессах (исключается при кровотечениях из
> легких) повязку лучше накладывать на спину, но при этом надо точно
> знать локализацию процесса. Бинтовать грудную клетку достаточно
> плотно, но не сдавливать дыхание.
>
> Живот бинтовать как можно туже, ибо за ночь он освобождается, повязка
> становится свободной и перестает действовать.
>
> Утром, после снятия повязки, материал нужно хорошо прополоскать в
> теплой воде.
>
> Чтобы повязка лучше прилегала к спине, я на влажные ее слои кладу
> между лопатками валик на позвоночник и бинтую его вместе с повязкой.
>
> Вот, собственно, и все, чем хотелось бы поделиться с читателями. Если
> у вас проблемы и вы не смогли их разрешить в медицинских учреждениях,
> попробуйте воспользоваться солевыми повязками. Метод этот вовсе не
> какая-то сенсация. Он просто-напросто был хорошо забыт.
>
> Автор: Горбачева Анна Даниловна

----------


## Мария

спасибо, очень любопытно! ))

----------


## Anna

> Солевой раствор можно использовать только в повязке, но ни в коем случае не в компрессе.


А чем компресс отличается от повязки?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Хороших рецептов сейчас можно найти много сотен и новым трудно кого-то удивить. Но этот рецепт настолько прост и эффективен, что поделиться им хочется в первую очередь.
Я его много лет назад прочитала в газете. Писала одна медсестра военных лет (к стыду своему фамилию ее я сразу не записала, а газету соседка потеряла). Медсестра писала о своем враче, позднее ставшим  профессором, как он спасал раненных и умирающих солдат на фронте от гангрены и других воспалительных процессов.  Вот описание рецепта:

1. Взять  1 литр кипяченой, снежной или дождевой или дистиллированной теплой  воды.

2. Положить в 1 литр воды 90 г столовой соли (то есть 3 столовой ложки без верха). Тщательно размешать. Получился 9-процентный солевой раствор.

3. Взять 8 слоев хлопчато-бумажной марли, отлить часть раствора  и подержать в нем 1 минуту 8 слоев марли. Слегка отжать, чтобы не текло.

4. Положить 8 слоев марли на больное место. Сверху положить обязательно кусок из чистой бараньей шерсти. Сделать это перед сном.

5. Прибинтовать всё хлопчато-бумажной тканью или бинтом, не применяя полиэтиленовых прокладок. Держать до утра. Утром все снять. А на следующую ночь все повторить.

Этот удивительно простой рецепт лечит многие  болезни, вытягивает токсины от позвоночника до кожи, убивает все инфекции.
Лечит: внутренние кровоизлияния, тяжелые внутренние и внешние ушибы, внутренние опухоли, гангрены, растяжении связок, воспаления суставных сумок и другие воспалительные процессы в организме.

Пользуясь этим рецептом  несколько моих знакомых и родных спасли себя
- от внутреннего кровоизлияния
- от тяжелого ушиба на легких
- от воспалительных процессов в коленной суставной сумке
- от заражения крови,
- от смертельного исхода при кровоизлиянии в ногу при глубокой ножевой ране.
- от простудного воспаления шейных мышц...

 И хочется мне, чтобы медсестра, пославшая в газету этот рецепт, и профессор, лечивший солдат на фронте этим способом, долго-долго здравствовали. Низкий им поклон.

И хочется, чтобы этим рецептом воспользовались многие-многие остро нуждающиеся в наше тяжелое время, когда дорогие медицинские услуги не под силу пенсионерам.  Уверена, что рецепт им поможет. И после этого они также помолятся за здравие этой медсестры и профессора.

Анна Горбачева

----------


## Alekcei

> А чем компресс отличается от повязки?


Компресс смачивают жидкостью для усиления лечебного эффекта, а повязку накладывают сухой.

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

Очень любопытный метод.
Вот только одно не понятно, как они лечили аденому предстательной железы и рак шейки матки. (куда там накладывалась повязка)

----------


## Татьяна Р

Спасибо большое за рецепт! 
Все прикладывается по проекции больного органа.

----------


## Прабхавати деви даси

> Компресс смачивают жидкостью для усиления лечебного эффекта, а повязку накладывают сухой.


Неправильно. Читайте внимательно, повязка накладывается влажной. Она отличается от компресса тем, что сверху нельзя накладывать целофан, то есть дышать должно.... А при компрессе на смоченную тряпочку (например в коровьей моче) накладывается целофан, а потом шарфик какой-нибудь. А тут сразу шерсть (вместо чистой бараньей шерсти я думаю, можно чисто шерстяной платок, без синтетики). Шерсть воду отталкивает, но воздух пропускает.

----------


## Лена

Спасибо дорогой ЛП !
сейчас лечусь солевой повязкой, результат сразу на лицо  :smilies:  лучше работает,чем антибиотик !

----------


## Anna

Единственная сложность этого лечения солью - повязка часто сваливается. 

Ведь ее нужно держать на больном месте 10 часов, и одно дело - намотать на руку, а другое дело - на промежность, например. Мой родственник так и не смог приспособиться надежно накладывать повязку для лечения простатита. Сваливается. Сворачивается в комок, болтается отдельно от тела, будучи прихваченной бинтом. 
А прибинтовать туго ему неприятно. 

Если у кого есть практический опыт - поделитесь.

----------


## Лелихана д.д.

Эластичный бинт наверно можно. Он из хлопка.

----------

